# looking for Valve clearances on a RB25DET Neo



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello guys.

Im in need of some help.
I cannot find any where the valve clearances for a rb25det Neo engine with VVT
Please can some one assist ?
The bottom end clearances are the same as the rb25det non neo engine but the head i know for fact use some different clearances ?
Please help need intake and exhaust .
Thankyou in advance .


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

*still no one please some one helpo*

I think i might be asking a question that has already been asked but searched and couldnt find anything core.
Please help out if you can ?
Thanks in Advance


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

The RB25DET Non NEO has Hydraulic lifters, So no clearance to check.

From another forum...



> Need to know valve clearance for rb25det Neo (R34GTT)
> Cannot wait to get the car back on the road.....
> Counting days now..........
> 
> ...


From another forum...



> Does anyone have the valve clearances for a NEO head in english? My head is at the machine shop and they need to know what to set the valve clearances to when they are doing the valve job.
> 
> 
> (COLD/HOT) intake specs are... (.004) thousandths
> ...



As I look round I find more and more different numbers, I would guess the first set I posted here sound about right, When I get home ill have a look in my service manual and see if they are listed in there.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Found this too...

Valve Lash on rb25det NEO??? (solid lifters) : RB20DET / RB25DET / RB26DETT Forum



> Found this
> 
> GTT clearances are :-
> 
> ...


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

thanks marky some great work and much appreciated i can give the feed back to my mate and we can get this build on its merry way


----------

